# Bl**dy hunt buttons!



## L&M (10 November 2010)

Having shown off a few weeks ago that I had been awarded my hunt buttons, I promptly lost 2 out of 3 at our opening meet, getting off to a shut an awkward gate.

Went home, re-ordered some more, and then sewed the blasted things on with plaiting thread, thinking that I had solved the problem.

Survived Sat's meet, lots of jumping so no gates to negotiate, and never thought any more of them. Then went out again yesterday, and although my paper poppy managed to survive the whole meet in the wind and rain, again lost another button at a gate.

Any suggestions, other than now that I have earnt my buttons, never getting on or off again to let the Huntsman through a gate?!!


----------



## Rowreach (10 November 2010)

Yes, get them sewn on professionally   They use waxed thread but seem to do it in such a way that they never come off 

I lost all of mine in one go a few years ago, when someone jumped a hedge and landed upside down in the ditch the other side, with his horse caught in wire.  I looked at all the blokes just sitting on their horses watching and not helping, and so leapt off my rather tall horse to the sound of popping buttons.  Once the horse and man were free of the ditch and wire, I spent rather a long time ferreting around in the grass looking for my buttons cos they are not cheap


----------



## amage (10 November 2010)

Are they getting caught in your horses plaits while jumping? That happened with buttons on my jumping jacket and I put a wee dab of vaseline on each button. Helped stop me loosing them. Alternatively when sewing them on, sew a paper clip on inside of the hunt coat on each button and it will act like a washer and spread the pressure, stopping the button from popping off so easily


----------



## L&M (10 November 2010)

No - ned is hogged!! Think I am catching them on his breastplate as I hop off....

Will try the paper clip system.

Thanks


----------



## Kat (10 November 2010)

Neater (and less likely to catch on other stuff) that a paper clip, is to use another button on the inside. Just a plain cheap one. If you look at good quality jackets they are often like this. 

Oh and sew them over and over and over and over again!!


----------



## Countrygirl (10 November 2010)

A good strong hook and eye stitched below the bottom button works wonders!!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 November 2010)

I second the button on the back. My OH sewed all ours on.  Not an easy task but he did it grand.  Also don't sew them too tight.  I always try to remember to undo them when getting off.


----------



## JenHunt (10 November 2010)

Katt said:



			Neater (and less likely to catch on other stuff) that a paper clip, is to use another button on the inside. Just a plain cheap one. If you look at good quality jackets they are often like this. 

Oh and sew them over and over and over and over again!!
		
Click to expand...

ditto this! I used the original buttons off my jacket when I put the hunt buttons on. Plus, used good quality waxed wool thread not cotton - is actually stronger!

the other thing is to try to remember to undo your bottom button (if not all of them) before you get off. Not always possible I know... but worth remembering!


----------



## tootsietoo (11 November 2010)

Or just jump off without dragging your coat down the front of the saddle!  That sounds a bit facetious (sp??) but I find I pull them off when I'm tired and I can't spring off the horse properly and just sort of slide down his side!

A friend has replaced her bottom button with a solid hook and eye inside her coat as she was always doing it.


----------



## Maesfen (11 November 2010)

Another for don't slide down the saddle.  
Try to get in the habit of pushing yourself away from the horse as you get off, failing that, remember to face forward and not towards the side; it soon becomes habit especially if you think of the cost if you don't.


----------



## joe_carby (11 November 2010)

jump the gates?


----------



## Herne (4 December 2010)

Cut a small disk of material of the same colour and type as your hunt coat. Sew the button very firmly to this disc. Then sew the disc to the hunt coat using a weaker thread. 

If the button is pulled off, the disc will stay attached to the button and the button will be retained in the button-hole.


----------



## Tnavas (4 December 2010)

Use plaiting thread, bring the thread through the material wide of the button shank so that you aren't putting the strain on just a few threads of the jacket, on the back either sew over another button or use button hole stitche to strengthen the loops on the back. Take the needle between the jacket and lining and bring out well away from the button, snip thread - do the same for the start of the button too as this leaves a long tail of thread inside that reduces the risk of the stitches coming undone.


----------



## Angelbones (4 December 2010)

I always sew mine on so that they have a long wobbly neck behind the button and in front of the coat fabric, if that makes sense?!  I sew the button how you would expect but never pull it close to the fabric, then wrap and wrap the sewing thread around the attaching button thread until it is really whipped, then finish off.


----------

